# Recipe Using Perle Hops



## Spork (16/3/12)

Hey brewers.
Today I picked my first home grown hops. I have 328g of delicious looking Perle hops - but have never used this variety before.
I believe thay are often used in lagers and pils, but I don't intend to brew a lager, and aren't a big fan of pils (although I have just ordered a sack of pils malt in a BB...
Most of my brews use an ale mat as the base, and varying amounts of wheat malt, munich1 malt and caramalt. Sort of loosely based on the DSGA grain bill. I also have a small amount of crystal 80 to use up. I usually add american hops and ferment with american ale yeast. I did one batch that was supposed to be an ESB. Same grain bill, UK goldings hops, and SA-05 yeast. That turned out pretty tasty! I also enjoy most belgians. Could I make a decent belgian beer with the grains I have, and maybe some candi sugar or DME if I can't get the sugar, the Perle and a belgian yeast?
I'd like to use the hops as fresh as possible, so keen to brew tomorrow. Happy to use the whole lot in one beer. Just really not sure where to begin...
Looking forward to some suggestions / advice.
Cheers all.


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/3/12)

Brew an altbier.

Ale (or pils is better) malt base, good dose of munich (15-40%), dash of wheat. Use perle for bittering 30-45IBU (scale based on munich levels) and a 15 minute flavour addition. Wyeast 1007 or US05.

If you have any carafa special, darken it up a touch, otherwise copper is fine.


----------



## Wolfy (16/3/12)

Perle: A spicy, leathery, slightly floral and fruity bittering hop.A close relative of Hallertau and Northern Brewer. Used in APA's, wheats, and pilsners.
Substitute Perle for 'noble' type German hops; Hersbruker, Hallertau, Northern Brewer
Use in: Pale Ale, Porter, Stout, Lager, Pilsner, Weizen, Ale, Alt, Klsch, Munich Helles 
Examples: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Pale Bock

The spicy/minty notes might be interesting in your Belgian, but it's not the most common use for Perle.
If you have the specialty malts (and Munich) a hoppy (45-50IBU) AltBier would be a good choice - as *foles *suggested.


----------



## iralosavic (16/3/12)

Wolfy said:


> Perle: A spicy, leathery, slightly floral and fruity bittering hop. A close relative of Hallertau and Northern Brewer. Used in APA's, wheats, and pilsners.
> Substitute Perle for 'noble' type German hops; Hersbruker, Hallertau, Northern Brewer
> Use in: Pale Ale, Porter, Stout, Lager, Pilsner, Weizen, Ale, Alt, Klsch, Munich Helles
> Examples: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Pale Bock
> ...



It makes a nice bittering hop for a Dortmunder too.


----------



## SJW (16/3/12)

The two previous brews are perfect but I would say, "harden up, and brew a German Pils" it will be sensational. As long as u have temp controled fermentation. Otherwise an Alt or Dort.


----------



## beerbog (16/3/12)

Add it with Cascade and Magnum and do a Sierra Nevada Pale. :beerbang:


----------



## SJW (16/3/12)

Gibbo1 said:


> Add it with Cascade and Magnum and do a Sierra Nevada Pale. :beerbang:


Or amarillo?


----------



## bignath (16/3/12)

Gibbo1 said:


> Add it with Cascade and Magnum and do a Sierra Nevada Pale. :beerbang:



wouldn't have a recipe would ya?

got shitloads of cascade and magnum that i want to use up!


----------



## Joshisgood (16/3/12)

Big Nath said:


> wouldn't have a recipe would ya?
> 
> got shitloads of cascade and magnum that i want to use up!



here's a recipe i made, based on byo magazine and online recipes.

Type: All Grain Date: 30/12/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: 
Boil Size: 34.50 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB 
End of Boil Volume 27.22 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 64.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 21.60 l Est Mash Efficiency 72.8 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5400.00 g Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 94.2 % 
332.05 g thomas fawcett pale Crystal Malt(118.2 EBC) Grain 2 5.8 % 
7.54 g magnum [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 10.5 IBUs 
21.00 g Perle [8.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 14.7 IBUs 
36.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 13.4 IBUs 
25.42 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [7.90 %] - Dry Hop 4 days before kegging
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 - 

best beer ive made so far


----------



## Cocko (16/3/12)

Big Nath said:


> wouldn't have a recipe would ya?
> 
> got shitloads of cascade and magnum that i want to use up!



Check a few here!

Or if you would prefer to cut and copy a link; http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=27767


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/3/12)

Dry hop not required (SN dont dry hop it), but nice if your keen. I go 30g cascade at 10 mins and 30g cascade at whirlpool for a good SN style pale ale.


----------



## Spork (16/3/12)

Thanks fellas. Still havent decided, but looks like it's a pretty versatile hop. Sure I'll figure out a use for it.


----------



## Cocko (16/3/12)

foles said:


> Dry hop not required (SN dont dry hop it),



You sound pretty confident on this little fact foles, reason for being so?


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/3/12)

Cocko said:


> You sound pretty confident on this little fact foles, reason for being so?



Not super confudent, wasnt trying to be smug. But a few people on US forums have been in contact with SN and learnt the same. And I believe it because SNPA doesnt smell dry hopped.


----------



## spaced (19/3/12)

You could also brew a belgian tripple with Perle


----------



## pcmfisher (19/3/12)

I make a nice porter using target for bittering and perle flavour.

It has been described as a minty flavour which I would agree with.


----------



## rude (19/3/12)

I've used perle in a cream ale it came out very nice


----------



## Spork (19/3/12)

Thanks fellas.
In the end I went with:

Little Perler.

JW trad ale 3kg (all I had left - lucky the BB is coming...)
Wheat malt 2kg
Caramalt .4kg
Munich 1 .4kg
60min @ 66c

I have 210g of semi dry hops, will do 3 equal additions @ 60, 10 and 0. No chill.

Don't have any yeast at the moment, unless I wait until I rack my last batch and pitch this on the slurry (US 05)
Local HBS has pretty limited range, only dry yeasts (which I use anyway)
Do you reckon the 05 will be good, or should I try something different?
Cheers


----------



## iralosavic (19/3/12)

I quite like us05 for its psuedo lager qualities when fermented at <=18. in fact I've currently got a couple of summer ales conditioning and a golden ale on the way using the same slurry. I can't taste any yeast mutation/degeneration over 3 or 4 batches, but I start again after that. Of all dried yeasts I use us05 the most.


----------



## Spork (19/3/12)

I hope I like perle, 'cos this is going to be a hoppy beer! 
The wort tastes quite bitter already, before yeasties have eaten most of the sugar... :beerbang:


----------

